# Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode



## SteinbitIII (28. November 2006)

Hallo Boardies!!
Mein Schwager hat mich eingeladen zu einem Wochenendtrip nach Grossenbrode. Übernachten werden wir im Ferienhauspark Süssauer Strand. Hab gerade schon mal ein Bootsliegeplatz im Yachthafen Großenbrode bei Herrn Luhnburg reserviert für unser Boot.Angeln werden wir tagsüber vom Boot, abends solls nochmal auf Mefo und Dorsch am Strand. Hierzu habe ich mal ein paar Fragen an die Spezies aus der Gegend:
1. Die Gegend am Süssauer Strand soll ja für Mefo und Dorsch gut sein,ODER?
2.Zum Bootsangeln habe ich mir mal die "Sagasbank" ins Auge gefasst|uhoh: hat evtl. noch jemand ein paar genaue GPS Punkte für andere Hot Spots?
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus. Habt Ihr evtl. ne gute Adresse für Wattwürmer zum Brandungsangeln?
Gruß, Steinbit!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (28. November 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Moin!

Sagasbank hört sich gut an - habe leider meine GPS- Daten mit dem Hand- GPS- Gerät im Sommer den Fluten geopfert...

Wattwürmer gibt das in Heiligenhafen bei "Baltic Köln"

www.baltic-heiligenhafen.de

Kannst auch per mail bestellen. Gebe doch mal bitte einen Bericht, wenn Eure Tour vorbei ist.

Grüße

Bootsmann HH


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (28. November 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> ....Hab gerade schon mal ein Bootsliegeplatz im Yachthafen Großenbrode bei Herrn Luhnburg reserviert für unser Boot......



Wenn du dein Liegeplatz dort : 

http://www.wassersportzentrum.net/

wählst, bekommst du am Steg eigentlich immer "frische" Infos.


Uli


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. November 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Na,
dann wird am Wochenende ja richtig was los sein. Einge treffen sich in GroBro, einige am Sund und der BAC macht Treffen in Travemünde.


----------



## BennyO (28. November 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Wünsche di auch viel Spßa und eine dickes Petri.
Würde auch mal wieder gerne los aber was im Moment nicht ist ist nciht.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. November 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Jo dann mal viel Spaß! Werden in DK unser unwesen treiben


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Und wir in Neustadt  Nächstes mal bin ich DK aber dabei! !!!VERSPROCHEN!!!
Euch viel Glück und evt ruft ihr ja mal an am Samstag aus DK Basti hat meine Nummer ja!
Also allen viel Glück und die Fänge werden dann am SOnntag verglichen


----------



## SteinbitIII (29. November 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

:m Danke Jungs erstmal für die ganzen Tips!!!
@Ulrich: na, das "Wassersportzentrum" sieht ja noch besser aus, war gestern am "Yachthafen" gelandet???!!!#c Sind das jetzt verschiedene Häfen???
Wenn ich wieder zuhause bin, wird gleich berichtet, ich hoffe auch mit solchen Dorschen|rolleyes 
http://img300.*ih.us/img300/7020/dorscheimsommeroc8.jpg
Gruß,Steinbit!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. November 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Moin Steinbit, ja es gibt dort zwei jachthäfen. Der Jachthafen (ich glaube Maritim) liegt von See komment Links im Binnensee.

Den vom BTC liegt gerade aus von See komment.

Schaue auch mal hier: http://www.nv-portpilot.de/contentl.../Port_ID/3A4BDE24-C0DD-4AA9-BE43-481F962264B4

Der vom BTC liegt auf der Karte gerade aus an der Kaimauer.

Die Slippe im BTC ist klasse. Auch der Service dort ist klasse. Und am Kai ende kannste auch gut essen.


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. November 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Tach Jochen!
Jo, Tak, die Slippanlage sieht echt gut aus:l , werde dann wohl eher den Yachthafen in Angriff nehmen!!!!

Danke, Gruß Hauke!


----------



## HD4ever (30. November 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

na dann mal los ....
Sagasbank ist bestimmt gut, sind aber erst schon mal nen paar Meilen bis dahin ...
eigendlich geht die gute Ecke schon gleich fast an der Ausfahrt vom Binnensee an der Untiefentonne los ...
da gehts dann ziemlich schnell auf ca 10-12m runter
driften und suchen :m
viel Erfolg wünsche ich !


----------



## SteinbitIII (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

@HD4ever:
ja hab ich auch schon gesehen, sind so 6 SM, sollte schon ruhigeres Wetter sein, schauen wir mal, gibt ja auch noch gute Ecken dichter unter Land.
Gruß Steinbit.#h


----------



## Wulli (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Moin,

wir sind morgen auch mit unserem Boot von Grobro aus unterwegs! Wir wollen Platte ärgern. Mal sehen, was geht. 
Vllt. hat ja noch einer den einen oder anderen guten Tipp, oder vllt. ja sogar ein paar Koordinaten für unser GPS (natürlich nur per PN!)....

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## SteinbitIII (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Am besten nicht so weit raus Wulli, Wind morgen bisschen doller mit Wind. Windstärke 5-6, weiß ja nicht was fürn Boot Du hast, aber ist ja schon bisschen kappelig. 
Nichts für Ungut, Gruß Steinbit#h und viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Steinbit, ja es gibt dort zwei jachthäfen. Der Jachthafen (ich glaube Maritim) liegt von See komment Links im Binnensee.
> 
> Den vom BTC liegt gerade aus von See komment.
> 
> ...




  Die Gemeinde Grossenbrode spricht sogar von sechs Häfen |kopfkrat  , ich kenne/differenziere mal von der Einfahrt im Uhrzeigersinn :

- Wasserliegeplätze (Bojenfeld) am Campingplatz 

- Am Ende des Sees ein Yachthafen (ich glaub,ein Club/Verein),einmal die Marina mit eigenen Stegen sowie der Kommunalhafen
(sieht aus der Ferne wie ein Hafen aus)

- der Fischer mit kleinem Steg und daneben freie Flächen zum Ankern
(zählt wohl eher nicht als "richtiger" Hafen)

- B.T.C.

- Daneben dann noch der grosse Seglerhafen mit Werft

Als "Anglerhafen" kann man eigentlich nur das BTC-Gelände bezeichnen, denn selbst im Winter liegen dort so um die 60 Boote permanent an den Stegen und warten auf Ihre "Herrchen"  um auf die eisige See zu fahren.

Gruezi

Uli


----------



## Wulli (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Am besten nicht so weit raus Wulli, Wind morgen bisschen doller mit Wind. Windstärke 5-6, weiß ja nicht was fürn Boot Du hast, aber ist ja schon bisschen kappelig.
> Nichts für Ungut, Gruß Steinbit#h und viel Erfolg!!!



Wo hast Du das denn her?|kopfkrat  Bisher haben die einschlägigen Vorhersagequellen von 4-5 Bft. gesprochen.#c 

Wir werden aber sowieso nicht weit rausfahren. Wahrscheinlich in der Nähe des Sunds bleiben...

Wulli


----------



## SteinbitIII (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

@Wulli:  Ich hab vorhin DWD Vorhersage Westliche Ostsee +24h geschaut, oder liegt Grossenbrode anderen Teil von Ostsee...
@Ulrich Horst:#6 Danke für den Tip, B.T.C sieht echt klasse aus, da geht SteinbitIII:

http://img292.*ih.us/img292/9079/steinbitiiiic5.jpg
hinein!!!


----------



## petipet (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Hallo,
nochmal zum Großenbroder-Binnensee. (Wer sich in dem Seegebiet nicht auskennt) Von See kommend. Unbedingt Gefahrentonne beachten, Riff liegt südlich. Immer in der Fahrrinne bleiben. Backbord treibende Sände. Lage Null steuerst du auf den BTC zu. Steuerbord Klemenswerft - Platz für 180 Boote. 25 Tonnen Kran. Nur für Segelsport interessant. Mittig liegt meist DGzRS Rettungskreuzer John T. Essberger. Wenn am Liegeplatz, nicht zu übersehen. LÜA 44,20. Wenn Essberger nicht am Liegeplatz, siehst du Backbord Klemenswerft so einen Betonsockel (war im WK II Geschützplattform für 8,8 cm Flak)
Backbord BTC. Dort Gastliegeplätze für Sportboote. Slip ist O.K. Schnuckelige Kneipe und Bootsvermietung. Reisemobilstellplätze, Ferienhaus/häuser über BTC. Macht alles einen guten Eindruck.
Richtung Turm Klaustorf (der ist nicht zu übersehen, in Seekarte verzeichnet) liegt Kommunalhafen. Wie es da für Gastlieger oder Slipbenutzung aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
Backbord vom Kommunalhafen liegt die Marina Großenbrode. Wird auch Dehler-Werft genannt. Auch ne reine Segelschiffchen Angelegenheit mit 20 Tonnen Kran.
Dann noch auf der gegenüberliegende Seite Campingplatz Seecamp. Bojenliegeplätze. Slip. In wie weit nutzbar für Gäste, weiß ich nicht.
Noch eins, ich bin von April bis Mitte November auf Campingplatz Seecamp, und sage: Liebe Boardies, wenn ihr in diesem Seegebiet mit einem Bötchen rumschippert. Lasst Alk weg. An den Wochenenden wird gnadenlos Kontrolle gefahren. Die Wa-Po hat dann Hi-Life. Ist auch nix gegen zu sagen.


Gruß...Peter


----------



## Wulli (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*



petipet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Noch eins, ich bin von April bis Mitte November auf Campingplatz Seecamp, und sage: Liebe Boardies, wenn ihr in diesem Seegebiet mit einem Bötchen rumschippert. Lasst Alk weg. An den Wochenenden wird gnadenlos Kontrolle gefahren. Die Wa-Po hat dann Hi-Life. Ist auch nix gegen zu sagen.
> 
> ...



dem kann ich nur beipflichten!!! Die Jungs von der Waschpo sind echt fleißig. Meistens sind sie dabei auch ganz nett.... nur der Eine da, den habe ich gefressen.....#d Ist ja auch i.O. wenn sie Kontrolle machen, aber es nervt schon, wenn man jedes mal angehalten wird.....

Wulli

P.S. : DWD für Westliche Ostsee (da liegt auch Grobro!|rolleyes ) SSW 5 Bft....


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Der DWD sagt aber meist mehr an als es letztendlich ist! man kann immer 1-2 abziehen!


----------



## Wulli (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Der DWD sagt aber meist mehr an als es letztendlich ist! man kann immer 1-2 abziehen!



die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, oft ist es etwas schwachwindiger, als angegeben, wäre ja ganz schön, denn 5 Bft mit einer 6Mtr Jolle ist auch nicht immer angebnehm...

Mal sehen, was wird. Wattis sind auf jeden Fall schon gekauft.

Wulli


----------



## SteinbitIII (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

|uhoh: also, das sehe ich nicht so, meines Erachtens haut das schon immer ganz gut hin mit der Vorhersage des DWD, da find ich, ist Wetteronline ungenauer...rede mir den Wind auch immer schöner, aber oftmals wird man dann doch negativ überrascht...


----------



## petipet (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> |uhoh: also, das sehe ich nicht so, meines Erachtens haut das schon immer ganz gut hin mit der Vorhersage des DWD, da find ich, ist Wetteronline ungenauer...rede mir den Wind auch immer schöner, aber oftmals wird man dann doch negativ überrascht...


 
Wenn ich mich blauäugig auf verschiedene Wetterdienste in den letzten dreißig Jahren verlassen hätte... (?)
Genau und verläßlich...  Nicht zu erhalten - bei keinem Wetterdienst. Das weiß aber auch jeder, der mit einem Sportboot (30-40 Fuss, C-Klasse) im Küstenbereich rumschippert. 
Ich rede mir keinen Wind schön. Deswegen lebe ich noch. 

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Ich rede mir auch keien Wind schön, ich hab ja nur gesagt dass meine Erfahrung sagt, dass es meist weniger war -.-
Ich verlasse mich auch nicht auf EINE Vorhersage. Ich nehme 5 verschiedene und nehm dann das Mittel daraus und rechne ein wenig drauf, das kommt meist gut hin und wenn nicht kann ich immernoch abbrechen wenns zu viel wird bzw mehr wird oder morgens gar nicht erst losfahren! Das hat nichts mit Wind schönreden zu tun!


----------



## SteinbitIII (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*



petipet schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich blauäugig auf verschiedene Wetterdienste in den letzten dreißig Jahren verlassen hätte... (?)
> Genau und verläßlich... Nicht zu erhalten - bei keinem Wetterdienst. Das weiß aber auch jeder, der mit einem Sportboot (30-40 Fuss, C-Klasse) im Küstenbereich rumschippert.
> Ich rede mir keinen Wind schön. Deswegen lebe ich noch.
> 
> Gruß...Peter


 
Nimm es nicht ganz so ernst Peter, was ich gemeint habe, auch wenn ich nur 17,5 Fuß habe, bin ich sehrwohl vorsichtig genug....darum hatte ich ja auch vor ca. 3 Stunden geschrieben, daß Wetter morgen nicht *ganz* so toll wird, es sei denn man ist mit (30-40 Fuss,C-Klasse dabei) obwohl C-Tauglichkeit hat mein Boot auch....
Gruß, Hauke


----------



## petipet (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Hallo Ostseeangler87, Hauke,

Jungs, ich muß mich entschuldigen und zugeben, dass ich zuviel Dampf gemacht habe. Ich bin sicher, dass ihr verantwortungsbewußt und mit guter Seemannschaft handelt. 
Nochmal Sorry, ihr seit auf dem richtigen Kurs.


Gruß....Peter


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Soll von mir auch ned böse gemeint sein nur bin halt einer der letzten, die Wind oder Wellen unterschätzen!
Also alles wieder geklärt und alle haben morgen ne Menge Spaß und viel Fisch! :m

Gruß Benny


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Hallo Petipet,
da gibts nichts zurückzunehmen. Absolut richtig, was du gesagt hast. Ich sehe aber einen weiteren Fehler, der hier so erfahren argumentierenden Gemeinde: Morgen werde es Winde um 5 aus W bis SSW werden.
Da geht (zur Zeit) nichts dran vorbei. Der Fehler liegt in der Planung eines festen Auslaufhafens. So werden die Winde aus südlichen Richtungen erwartet. Da ist es sicher besser, sich einen Auslaufhafen und ein Angelgebiet mit Windschutz zu suchen. Keine Probleme also für Kiel, Todendorf, Weißenhaus,
Putlos, Heiligenhafen, Travemünde un Meck Pomm. Nicht sehr gut ist das sicher für Häfen wie Burgtiefe und Semioptimal auch für Großenbrode und Neustadt. Aber es soll je ein bischen auch von SW kommen.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Wir werden auch relativ weit unter Land bleiben, wenn der Wind wirklich mit 5 as Süd kommen sollte, momentan ist er aber mehr West als Süd und die Vorhersage für Neustadt ist 3-4. Also muss man morgen vor Ort gucken!


----------



## SteinbitIII (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Hallo!
Haben soeben beschlossen, unsere geplante Tour jetzt Wochenende zu verschieben......:c Wettervorhersagen sind dann doch zu schlecht für die Tage...probieren es Samstag vielleicht dann vor der Küste Dänemarks  ( Ecke Middelfahrt...mal gucken, Brandung, Boot)
Hatte mich echt gefreut, wollt nen schönen Bericht verfassen, nehmen dann aber lieber Wochenende mit besseren Wetter....... 
Danke trotzdem im Vorwege allen für die Tips !
Gruß,Steinbit...


----------



## Heilbutt (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Moin,
bin grade bei der Stichwortsuche "Süssauer Strand" auf dieses Thema gestoßen.

Obwohl dieses Thema schon ein "paar Tage" alt ist, häng´ich mich einfach mal mit meiner Frage hier an. #h
Vielleicht komme ich ja so auch schon zu den Infos die ich möchte....|supergri

Bei meinen Vorüberlegungen für den nächsten Osterurlaub bin ich zufällig auf diese Ferienhausanlage gestossen:

http://www.süssauerstrand.de/

Ich bin zwar eigentlich kein grosser Fan von "Anlagen", aber hier scheinen mir einige Parameter zusammenzupassen die ich gut finde:
Sehr nah am Strand (wobei die Angabe von teilweise "...30 m zum Strand..." lt. GoogleMaps auch nicht ganz hinhauen dürften.)
Das Gebiet ist im allgemeinen als gutes Angelgebiet bekannt.
Direkt dort soll der Hundestrand sein, so hat der Wauzi auch seinen Spaß, und man muß nicht extra irgendwo hin fahren.
Bootsverleiher in der Nähe.
Es soll kein reiner Angelurlaub werden, aber ein paar mal mit dem Boot raus und Angeln vom Strand aus sind durchaus geplant.:m

Daher die Frage:
Kennt jemand von euch diese Häuser, und war vielleicht schonmal dort? 
Beim Angeln soll Schwerpunkt Plattfisch sein, oder Mefo-blinkern. Und wenn´s bis dahin noch Kutter gibt, evtl. mal ne Kuttertour....
Geht um Ostern, also Ende März...

Danke vorab!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Zanderudo (2. November 2017)

*AW: Bootsangeln von Grossenbrode*

Hallo,
habe nun auch diese Seite gefunden

Ich möchte mir im kommenden Jahr ein kleines Boot in Kraksdorf an den Strand legen.
Gibt es dort gute Fangmöglichkeiten?
Bin sonst mit 360er Suzumar und 5 PS vor Dahme oder am Eitz sehr erfolgreich.
Gibt es dort vor der Küste auch schon gute Stellen?
Fühle mich mit dem Boot bei ruhiger See sehr sicher, fahre aber grundsätzlich nicht weit raus.
Der Respekt vor der Ostsee ist noch immer vorhanden und so soll es auch bleiben|supergri

Über Infos würde ich mich sehr freuen!!!

LG
Udo


----------

